# Will PAL PS3 work on NTSC SDTV ?



## suh007 (May 8, 2012)

My CRT TV supports only *NTSC* .I was planning on buying PS3 console here in India.But in many of the sites like flipkart etc i found only *PAL PS3* console.Does it matter because i heard PS3 games are *region free*.

If i need to buy only NTSC console for my SDTV, then where can i get a *NTSC PS3* in *Bangalore* ?


----------

